# Weekly Competition 2018-20



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U R' U' R2 U2 F' U' F' R'
*2. *R F' U2 R F R F' U' F2
*3. *U2 F' R U' F2 R U' F' R U'
*4. *F2 U' R2 F R F2 R U R2 U
*5. *F2 R' F2 U F U2 F2 U' R'

*3x3x3
1. *R B2 R D2 L B2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' F R'
*2. *D F2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 L R U F' L2 B2 L2 D
*3. *B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F' U2 F' L R F U2 R' D2 F2
*4. *F2 L2 B L2 D2 B L2 R2 B' D2 B R D F L2 R' F2 U2 R' U
*5. *F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 B D R' B2 D F' L2 D B D'

*4x4x4
1. *D' F' Uw2 B D' L2 B' U R Fw2 Uw2 U B' Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw' U' Rw' R2 B' Fw2 U' F D U B' L2 Fw2 U2 B Fw' U L2 Fw Rw2 R2 B2 L2 R
*2. *R' Uw' U2 F L' U Rw' D2 Rw' F2 U' F Rw F' L' D B' L2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 L' D2 B' F2 R D' U2 Fw L2 D' L2 D U2 Fw Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw' R'
*3. *Rw' U2 L2 U' B' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 F' D' Uw Rw B' Fw2 L' Rw' F D2 Rw2 Uw2 U L2 F2 U2 Fw2 L R F' D F2 D2 Uw' L' Rw' B D' U L2 Rw'
*4. *B2 Rw2 Uw U R' Uw' Fw F R2 D' L' Fw F2 Uw L D Fw L' Rw D Fw2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 F Rw R F2 R' Uw Fw' U2 Fw F' Rw'
*5. *D2 Fw D B L' Rw R' U' R' Uw' U R2 Uw2 L' Uw B' Fw L R D2 L' Fw2 D' U F' Rw' Uw2 L2 D' L' R2 B' F D' B Fw' F2 Rw R U'

*5x5x5
1. *B Bw F L2 Rw2 R2 U B Fw' F' U' Rw' F' D Rw Fw' F2 L B' Lw' D2 Bw' U' R2 Dw2 Rw B F2 D Uw' U2 Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' L Uw' Bw' Rw' F D' L2 Lw' B2 Dw' Rw2 B Lw U2 B2 Bw F Uw2 Fw Dw' B' F Dw' Bw'
*2. *F' L' Lw' U2 L2 R2 Dw L2 Rw D2 B' L2 B R Dw Bw' F D Lw Dw' B' Rw B D Uw2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 Rw' R D2 F2 U' Bw R B Fw Uw R2 Dw R2 Dw R2 B2 Rw B2 Fw F R' F Dw2 B' Lw B Fw2 D Uw F2
*3. *R U2 Bw2 D2 Uw' U' Lw Rw' B' Lw' Uw' U Rw Bw' F Uw2 B Fw Dw' U' Rw' Uw' Rw R F' Uw2 Rw Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 B' Bw D Lw Dw2 U Fw2 F' U' B2 Fw2 F' Lw2 F2 U B Dw' U R Bw' F Lw R U2 F D F D Fw2
*4. *Lw Rw2 R F' U2 R B' R' U' Lw' D Uw' B2 Fw Uw Fw2 L2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw D Dw' Uw' B Uw' Lw2 D2 Dw2 F' Lw2 U' Lw Rw2 R2 B2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Dw' U2 Rw R' U' Bw' Lw2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 Dw2 U2 F2 D' Lw' D' Dw2 L' Uw R
*5. *Uw2 Lw' B2 F Dw R F' Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' R' Uw' Rw D L2 Rw' D2 F' L' Lw2 F2 L' Bw2 Rw' Bw F L B Fw' L' Lw D' Dw' L' B' R2 D2 Bw' Lw' D' Dw2 Bw' R' Uw R' D2 Bw2 Fw Lw2 Dw L Lw' Dw2 Lw2 R' B Fw F2 Dw

*6x6x6
1. *2B2 2U' 3R' 3U' U 3R 2U2 B2 2B2 2F L F R2 F' L2 2U2 3R2 R' 3F 2U 3F2 3R2 2F 2U' 3R2 2R2 U 2F' F2 L2 2L2 3R' 3U' 2U2 U2 F' 3U U' 2R' 2B2 R' B2 D 2D 3F' 2F L' D2 2U 3F' F' 2R2 3F 3U L' 3F 2R2 2F' 2R2 D' 3U2 L 2L' 3U' 2U2 U2 L 3U2 B' 3U2
*2. *3R2 F D2 3F' 3R 3U L' R' 2F L2 2F' U' B R' U 2L' 2D R2 F2 R D' 2L B' D' 2D2 2R 3U 2L2 3F2 F2 2L' 2R' 3U2 3R' 2R2 2F 2D 2L2 2B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 2R' 2U2 3R' 2R2 R2 U 2R 3F2 D2 B2 2F2 2L' B' L2 F2 L 3U 3R 2F 2L2 U' 3R R' 2F' U2 2L 2D2 2R2
*3. *2D R2 2U B2 U2 2B 2U 2L' 2U2 2L U 2R' D' 3U 2U' R2 2U 3R' R 2B' 3F2 F 3U L 2L 2D L2 F 3U' R2 2D 3U 3F2 2U L' 2L' 2F 2D' B' 2B' 2D' B 2F' U2 L' 2L 3F2 L' R' 2D' 3U 2U B2 F2 2R' 2B2 2D' U L 2L' 2D' 2L' R2 2U2 2B' 2F2 U L2 R 2U
*4. *D L U2 3R' R' U 3F' F2 3R2 R F 2L' F 2D 2U2 R2 3F' 2F 3U' 3R D2 3F R2 D2 2B 2R2 B' L 3R 3U R' 2D2 B 2B 2L' 2D' R2 2U2 2L' 3R 2R' R' F 2R R' B2 2B2 2F2 3U 2U 3R2 B 2F' 2U U' F 2U' R2 D2 F' D' U 2F2 2L2 2B2 2F D' 2F' 2U' 3F2
*5. *2L 2F 2L' 3F' R' 3F' R2 2D' B' U' 3F2 U2 2L2 U' 3R2 D 2D2 2U2 2R2 3F2 L 2R' D2 L2 3F' L 3R 3F 2D' 3U' R F2 2R 2F' 2R D' 3R F2 3U 2L' 2D' L U 2L 3R' 2R2 R' B2 D' R D' 2D' L' 2B2 3R2 R 2B R2 B 3R2 2F 2U L' 2R 2B' 2F 2D 2U2 2B 2U

*7x7x7
1. *3U 3L 3R2 2R2 D L' 3U 2U U 2B' 3B 2F 3D2 U 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R 2D' L2 2R2 D' 3D' B 3L B 2U2 2B' 2F2 3D' 2F D2 L 3R2 3D2 2L R' 2F' 3U2 2R2 3U' 2L2 B' D 3U' 2B D' 3D 2L' 2U2 B D2 2B D 3U2 3F2 2L' 3R' R2 2U 3B 3F' L' 3L2 R' 3F' L 2D2 2B2 2L2 3R2 3B' 2F2 2L 3R 3B F2 2R B 3F2 3D2 3U' U2 2L' D U F' 2L' 2B' F' U2 2R 2U L 3L 2B L B 3U L
*2. *L R B 2B 2F' 2U2 3L2 3D2 2U' 3R 2R' U' 3F L2 3R R2 3B 3L 3U F' 2U' 2F' 3R2 R 3U B L F2 2L' 3F2 3R' 3U2 2B D' R' 3B D' 3D2 R' 2B L' 2F' 2D2 3B2 R 3B2 F 2R 3B2 3D U 2L2 3F' 2F2 U2 B' 2L' 3D2 U2 B 2F2 F2 3U' U B2 U' 3L 2F' 2D' 3D2 2B' 3B 3F2 2U L2 2D 3L B2 2L 2R 3D 3L' U 2B' 2F' U' 2R' 3U 2B' U2 F2 3L2 3D 2U' 3L 2R 3D2 2L D' 3U2
*3. *D' 3B 2D2 2U' 2R' D' 2D' 2U2 2F2 F2 2U 2L2 2R2 B' 3L 3D 3R' U2 F' U2 2F2 D U 3L2 B2 3F' 2F2 F2 3D' 2R' R 2F2 3D' L2 3B2 D 3U' 2U2 U2 2F2 2L' 2R' 3F2 3L2 3R 2R2 D2 3D2 3B L' 3F2 F2 D2 3F' 3U 2F 3L' 2R' D2 2B 3B' 3R 2B 2F' 2R 3U' 3B 2F' 2D' 3L' 2D' 2U L' 3U' L2 B2 3D2 2U 3L 3R2 2R R 3B U 3B 3F 2F2 2L' 2R 3F 2D 3D 2L2 2R2 3D' R F2 2D' 3R 2D'
*4. *3D2 2L' 3R' 3F' R' 3B' R2 B2 3B2 2F2 D' 3L B' 3B 2L 3B 2U2 2F' 2R2 U' L 3L D2 2F' 3R 3U2 L 3B' 2R 2D 3U2 3F2 2F 3U2 2R2 2D 3D2 2U F 3L2 2F D' 3U2 2L2 3L 2U2 R 2D' L' 2B 2U2 L' 2R2 B L2 2F2 D2 2D2 3U L' B2 2R 2D2 2B2 2F F2 D 3U2 2U U 3L2 D2 2B' 3L2 U2 2L2 2B2 R' B2 2L2 2U' 2L' 3L B2 3L' 2D' 3D2 B D 2B' 2L' D2 2U U' 2B' L2 3R' F' R D2
*5. *3R2 3B2 D' 2L' 2R' R 2F' 3L 2U2 3F' 3D2 3R' 2D' R' 3U2 2L' R2 2F' L' 2B' 2D2 2R2 2D' U2 3B 2R2 F2 2D' L 2F 2U2 L F2 2U' 2R 3D' 3R' 2D2 F2 3U2 2R 2U 2B' D 2B' 3U F2 2D2 2L2 F' 3R 2B U' R 2F2 3R' 2F 3U L' 3R' R' 3U' 2L 3L2 3B 2F 2D 3U' 2L2 3B2 F' D L' 3L' 2R B' 2D 2L 3L' 2R' 3B' 3D2 2U 3B2 L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 R B2 3L' 2R U' B2 2L' R 3U' 3F 3R' 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R2 U F' R F2 U2 R' U2
*2. *U R2 F' U F2 U F U R' U2
*3. *R' U2 F' R' F2 R U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U B2 U2 F D2 F' D' U' R F' D' F' B2 D U R' D B' U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*2. *R2 B' U' R' U2 F' R2 B2 U F' B' D2 U2 F' B' U' F' R2 D' L' Fw Uw2
*3. *R2 L' F2 D' F2 L F2 R2 B2 D U R' B R' F2 R2 B' U2 D2 F' Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F2 U2 F R2 D F Rw' U Rw2 Fw' U Rw2 F' Rw' R2 B' U L Rw' D2 B2 U Fw' D2 Uw F2 R' F' L' B' Uw2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw L' Rw2 R B' Fw
*2. *U' Rw2 R Fw D' B' L D2 Uw U' R Fw2 D' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw R' U2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw B L2 B R2 U' L D' Fw' R2 Fw Rw' R' Fw2 L' D Rw2
*3. *U R2 D2 Rw R2 D2 Fw' D U2 B Fw F D R D2 Uw2 B' Fw' F' L Rw2 R2 Fw D' U Fw2 L Rw' U' L' Rw2 Fw2 D' U Fw U L R' U' F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 B2 Rw' U2 Fw D' L2 Dw L R' B U Lw' B' R' Uw2 Bw' F2 Lw B' F' Rw Fw' Rw D B' L' B' Bw2 Fw' R' Uw Rw2 B Fw Lw Bw2 U' Bw' Fw D2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw R2 Dw R2 D Bw Fw F Uw F2 Lw R2 B D Dw' R'
*2. *L Rw' D2 R' Bw' Fw F' L' R' Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw2 B2 F' D2 Dw' Uw' B2 Bw2 D2 Uw L' R Bw' D L Lw R D' Uw' Rw2 R Bw' Fw F L2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R' Bw Lw2 R2 U2 Rw R2 B' Bw Lw' D2 F2 Uw2 B' F
*3. *Uw Rw' B2 Rw' B L D2 B Fw L2 Lw' Rw Dw2 L Uw2 B2 Lw' R2 Dw2 Uw B2 R' Fw' U' Rw F Lw2 D B' Bw2 F2 Dw2 Uw U' Lw' Fw' Rw' Dw Uw2 U Lw Bw D L' Rw' U' B2 R D2 Dw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 F D U B' Rw Uw Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U' 3F2 2F2 2L' D' 2B2 3R F2 3R2 2U2 3R 3F U2 2F D2 2L' 3R' 2B2 2L' 3R2 2B 3F2 L2 D' U' L2 U2 3R 2B 2F 3R' 3U' 2U' 2L2 3R 3F2 L 2U2 2B2 L' 3R2 2R' R2 3U R 2D 2U 3F2 U' 2R2 2F2 3R' R2 2D' 2L' 2B' 2F' 2D L' D' 2D' L' D2 3U L2 2B 2U B2 2D' 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *B 2B L 3B 3F 2R' 3F' L2 2U' 2L' 3R' R 2D' 2B' 3B F 3L' B2 2U2 2F2 2L2 2F 3R' 2B 3F 2D2 B' 2B2 R B2 2D' 3L' 2B 3B 2D2 3D2 3B2 3F2 2D2 3D 2L2 3F2 U 2F2 U' 3R' 2R' 3B' 3F' F D' 3D2 3U 2B D 3D F' 2L 2D2 3D B 2L2 2B L 3B 3D' U' L' 3F2 2F2 2R' D' 2D 3U2 B' 2B2 2F' 2D 2B2 3R' B' 3U' 2F2 3U' 2F 2U2 3B 2L2 3U 2F F 2L2 3R' 3U2 2F2 L R B 3B 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' D2 L' F B' D' R2 L D2 B2 L2 F L' F' R2 U' B D2 F' Rw Uw2
*2. *R B L' B' R F' U B' U' B' F R2 L D2 B2 F' R' B' R2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *F' D2 L B F2 D' U' R F U' F2 L2 F' U B2 L' B F2 L B D' Fw' Uw2
*4. *B' D' F' R' U' R2 D L D B' U' R D' U B' L U L2 F' L' Fw' Uw'
*5. *B D2 U' F' U2 F' U F D' B L' F2 B2 U2 R U2 F D L R Fw Uw'
*6. *F U2 B' F2 U B D F R D' L2 F U' D2 F' B' R2 D' R Fw Uw
*7. *U B R2 U2 R' D' B F U' B' D R B2 U2 R L' F2 L' D' L' U2 Rw' Uw
*8. *D' L R' U2 R2 U R' F2 L F B' D2 R2 U' L2 F U' B2 F2 U2 D Fw Uw
*9. *F2 U2 L D' U B' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' R' D' F' R2 U F2 D2 Rw Uw
*10. *D' L D R2 F R' U B L F' L' U R2 B F2 L' D F2 D' L2 Fw Uw'
*11. *U' R L2 U' F2 L2 R U2 R L' B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 B2 L B' L D2 R Fw Uw
*12. *R U2 F2 B2 U B2 F U' L' R B' R B2 L2 R D R F2 L' F2 B Rw Uw2
*13. *R2 L' D B D B F2 L F' U2 F2 L' B U R' F' L B F2 Rw Uw'
*14. *R F2 D2 B R F' B2 R' B' R2 U2 B' F2 L B2 R2 B' F' D Fw Uw'
*15. *U' D B D F' R' U2 D F' U L' F U' D' R2 B F R' U2 Rw'
*16. *R2 L' U L U B2 D' F2 B2 R U' F L' U' D2 F2 D' L2 D Fw
*17. *F2 U' D' R L2 F' R2 B2 F' R2 D F2 R U' R2 B2 U2 R L' F Rw2 Uw
*18. *R2 U' R2 B' F' L2 B' F U2 L' D' U L2 D U F' U' B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw'
*19. *B D' F R2 B U' F D B F' U' D' F L' B' R2 F B R' U2 Fw
*20. *U2 F2 L D2 B2 U' B' L2 B2 F' L2 F D R' U' F2 B U' F Rw' Uw2
*21. *U' F L2 U F' D2 L D R' L2 B2 F L2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 L R2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *R2 U B' D R2 B' R' F2 D2 L R B' D R2 D U' R U D2 Rw Uw'
*23. *L' F2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 D F2 R' F' B U' L2 U2 F D' F2 R2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*24. *U2 R2 F2 U2 L U B' L2 U' L F D' F2 U R' U' L2 R B2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*25. *D' B R2 B2 L' D2 B F' D' B R D U' R2 L2 D' L' B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *F D' U2 L2 R U' L2 B' D2 F2 D B2 R' L' U F R F2 D L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*27. *L R' F2 D R' U' R2 B R B2 R B L' U2 F' R' L' U2 D Rw'
*28. *U2 B U D F L F L D B D U2 B D F' D2 L2 F D2 Rw' Uw'
*29. *B' L' B2 D2 U R' F2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 F2 B U' L' D' R U' Rw
*30. *R' B U' D' R U2 F' U D2 L D2 F B' R2 D2 R' D' B2 L' U2 Rw' Uw
*31. *B D B' U' L2 U2 D2 L F2 U F U' B' F' U2 R2 D' R U2 D' F2 Rw Uw2
*32. *D R' U F2 L' R D U R U2 F B D B' U2 D F2 L D2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*33. *F' D R' B' L2 U F L B' F2 D2 F' R' U F2 D F' D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*34. *F2 R' F R2 D F D' F R F2 D2 L D' R' U2 R' F' R' U' D B2 Rw' Uw'
*35. *U' L U' F B' D' U2 L' B2 U B2 R2 B F' D U' F' B D L' Fw' Uw2
*36. *D' U R U2 F B' D' R2 B2 F U' F2 R U2 R2 B U F2 R2 D2
*37. *F2 B' L U B' U2 B R' D L B2 D L F' U2 L' U2 B2 D' B2 Rw' Uw
*38. *D2 B2 D2 F' L D' F L' D2 L D R2 F2 B' R2 U' F2 R2 L' Fw Uw2
*39. *D' L U' F' R' D L' F R U2 L F2 D' B2 L' B' F L D2 Rw' Uw'
*40. *B2 U' D' R' U2 B' R2 B2 R D' F R L' U2 L' R2 U2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*41. *B' D2 F' L U R2 B2 U' R' U' F' R' L2 D' U F2 B2 U' F U2 Fw Uw
*42. *L B' R' U' L2 F B2 L2 D L F' D L' D' B L F' R D2 Rw' Uw'
*43. *B' U D2 R L2 U' D2 L U2 L2 U' R' F' L' U2 F2 D L2 U2 L U2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *F' D' R L' B' L2 U2 F2 D' L R F' R2 D2 B L' D2 L2 U2 L Fw Uw'
*45. *L D' R F2 B2 U2 D R2 U2 B2 L' R' F D2 R2 B' D' U' R U' B' Rw Uw2
*46. *R2 D U F U2 B F D' F2 U F' L2 B' L U' R2 B' L F' L2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *L' F2 R L F L' D' B R' D R2 F R' U2 L R F2 L R2 F' L' Fw' Uw
*48. *F2 U2 D2 L2 B' D' U' L2 D L' F' D' B' D2 B2 D U' L' U2 L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*49. *L R' B' D R' B2 R L D' F U' B F' D R' B2 F2 L F' Rw' Uw
*50. *D2 B2 R' F B R U' F2 B' L U2 L' D B L2 R' U' L' D U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*51. *U D2 R2 F' L D2 U F' B2 D F' R L B' U2 L' D B R2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *U R' D L R2 F U' B D2 R L U' D R2 F L F R F Rw Uw2
*53. *D R D' L' F L F' R2 U R2 D B U D2 B D U2 R' L F' L Fw Uw2
*54. *F2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 U R' F2 L2 B L2 R B F L2 F U2 B' R' U2 Rw Uw
*55. *F B2 L' R D2 U L' U' D R D F2 L' R2 U L' D2 B' D' R' U Fw Uw
*56. *F' U F D F U2 D B' L2 D' L2 D2 U2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F' Rw Uw'
*57. *D' B2 D' F2 D' F' L U D' R' D' B R F' B D' F2 B' D F R2 Fw' Uw
*58. *U L D R' B2 L B R D2 R B' D U' R2 U2 B D2 B F2 R' Fw Uw
*59. *D F2 D2 B D F2 B' R U2 L' F' U B L D L' R2 B D R2 Fw' Uw
*60. *R2 U R D' B D' R2 U' F D R' D2 U L' R2 B R' L' B D' F' Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L F R' L' F2 U B L' U R2 B2 R U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 L'
*2. *R U2 B2 L B2 L D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L' R2 F' D2 R F' D' B'
*3. *F2 L U2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U B' D' B' R' D U2 L2 F' U'
*4. *B' R2 F L2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 D' F' R B' F R2 U' L'
*5. *L' D2 R F2 R' D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' U B' D' F' R' U B2 L2 U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B L U2 F2 D' B R2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2
*2. *R U' F2 D2 F2 R' L2 U' L' D2 F' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2
*3. *U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L F D B' D' B R' U L U'
*4. *R' B' L D' R' B' U B' U B' R2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2
*5. *U L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F' R2 D' R' F' U' B' L' U' B D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D' R D L F' L B' D R' U2 R' L B2 L F2 B2 U2 R D2
*2. *R2 F R' D2 L D2 F' B' R' D B2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 R' L2 F2 D2 L'
*3. *U R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 L D' R' U L' F L' F2
*4. *U2 L' U2 R' F2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F' R2 D R' D F' U2 F' U2 L'
*5. *L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 R' U2 R D2 R' D' R2 B D U B' L' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R L' F2 D F' U2 B' L F U D2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F' R' F2 R F' U F' U'
*3. *U' F' U' L' D2 F D R B L' F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2
*4. *L F Rw2 B2 D R2 D Uw U Rw2 R B2 L Rw2 R D Uw U' L2 R2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw B2 F L B' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F' L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F R F U'
*3. *F L2 B U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 F U' F R2 U' R' B2
*4. *L2 R2 Fw U L' R' B2 L2 U' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw L B2 F' D R U Rw Fw' Rw2 R' F2 D2 Fw' Rw D' B D' L Rw' Fw2 Rw' D Uw' B' Fw' F2 L'
*5. *B2 F D2 Uw' L' Fw2 Lw Rw2 F2 L2 F' Rw' R2 B2 L' B2 Fw2 U Fw' Lw' Bw L' F2 Dw B' F2 Dw' U R2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw U L' D' Rw2 F' Dw' R' Dw2 Fw Rw2 Uw F U L2 Lw2 Uw Lw2 Bw Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw' D Lw Uw2 Lw' Rw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F R' U F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R'
*3. *L2 R2 D U R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U' B F' L' F U B' F' D U2 L'
*4. *Rw2 F Rw Uw' L D2 U2 Rw2 U Rw' D2 U2 B Fw2 Rw' F Rw2 B Uw U2 Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D2 U' R' U2 Fw L' Fw R' F2 U2 B R' U' Rw2 U2
*5. *Bw U' Lw Rw U Lw2 R Dw2 B2 R' Fw2 Dw2 Lw Rw R2 Fw D Bw Fw2 Dw U2 F Rw Uw' F' Rw F' Dw' U R2 Uw' R U' R U' Bw Fw2 U L2 Uw U' Fw2 L Lw R Bw' Dw2 Uw U L D' Dw' Lw Bw2 Uw2 U B' Lw2 F2 Lw2
*6. *U' B' 3F 2F' L 2R' 2D' 2F' D' 2D' 3U2 B 2F 2U2 2F' 2L2 2R 2D 2U2 R2 3F 2L2 2B 2F' 2U' U' B 2B 3U' 2B2 2F' R 3F' D 3F2 2F2 2D2 2L' D R 2B 2D 3U' 3F2 3R2 2R' 2B2 2F2 3R2 3F' L2 2B' 2R2 2D 2R 2U L' R B' 2F' L2 2R' R2 3U2 2U 2L2 B 3F2 U2 2B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F U R2 F' U' F2 U2 F' R U'
*3. *U' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 F' R' D2 B F2 U' B' D F L U'
*4. *B2 Fw2 Uw B' U2 Rw R2 Fw D2 Uw2 U2 L Uw2 L B F2 D' Uw Fw Rw Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw' D' B2 Rw Fw' Uw U2 B F' U Fw F' U2 R2 B' L2 D2
*5. *Rw' Uw' Fw' Dw B F D' Uw Rw2 Fw Lw2 U' L B D' Lw2 Bw' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 B2 Uw U' R2 Bw' Rw2 Bw' R Dw2 B' Dw' U' F' D' Dw U L Dw' B2 Rw2 R' Fw F Lw F Rw2 B' U' L2 Rw F' L2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 D Uw'
*6. *L' D2 3F 3U2 2R2 2U L' R B D' 3F' L' 3R2 F' 2R 2B' 2D2 3U2 3R2 3F D' R2 2D' B' 2D 3R2 D 2D' 2L' B 2B' 3U' B' F' 2L' D2 2F U' 3F2 2U U' 3R' R D' B2 2B 2F F 3U2 U' L 2L B2 3R' F' 3R' 2R' D2 2B' 3U2 2R2 D 2D' 2F2 D B F' L2 2L 2B2
*7. *U' 3F D2 3U' 2U' U B2 3F 2F F2 2U' U2 L' 2B' 2D2 3D L2 2B2 D' 2F2 2D B 3R 2R2 3B U2 3F 3R 2U B' 2B' 2R' D' 3F' 3R D 2L' 3L2 2D2 2F 2D2 3U U' 3B2 2F2 3R D2 2F2 3R2 F 3R' 2F D2 3D 2L B' 3L2 3U 2L 3L' 2U' 3B 2F2 3D' 3L 2B' 3U' 3F' 2D' 3F' R' B' 3R2 2U' L2 3R2 2R2 3B' 3R' B 2F2 3D 2R 2B' 2D' 2U2 3B' 2D2 3D2 2B 3B2 F 3D 3F D 2F' F2 D' 3D 2R

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR2+ DL1+ UL1- U4+ R3+ D2- L0+ ALL5- y2 U5- R1+ D5+ L2+ ALL4+ DL
*2. *UR5+ DR1- DL4+ UL6+ U4- R2+ D3- L1- ALL1+ y2 U4- R0+ D0+ L4+ ALL3+ UR DL
*3. *UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL1- U1+ R6+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R2+ D4+ L1+ ALL3+ DR
*4. *UR3- DR2+ DL4+ UL5+ U0+ R3- D2- L2- ALL6+ y2 U1- R1+ D5- L4+ ALL0+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL4+ UL4+ U4+ R5- D1- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U5+ R3+ D4- L5+ ALL6+ UR DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L U' R U R' L l' r b
*2. *L U' L' R' B U' L' U l b u'
*3. *R B' L R B L' R U r
*4. *U R' U' L R' U L' R' u'
*5. *L R U' B L' B R' l b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*2. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (6, -4)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (6, 2)
*5. *(-3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, -4)

*Skewb
1. *U' L' R' B' U B' L' B L' B' U'
*2. *U' B' L U B' L' U' R U' B' U'
*3. *B' U L U R' L U' L B' U'
*4. *L' B' U B R' U' L' U' R' B' U'
*5. *L' B' U' L R' B L' R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *U R2 F R F2 U' F R2
*3. *U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U F2 R' D F' L B D2 U' B2 U2 L'
*4. *D2 Uw F2 U' B Fw F2 R' U2 B2 Fw F2 D2 U2 Fw D' L' F2 Rw2 Fw F2 U L2 U' Fw F D' B' Fw' F2 D Rw' B2 Fw' D2 B U F R' Fw'
*5. *R F' Lw' Fw D' U2 B2 Bw2 F2 L2 B2 Bw F2 U Fw Dw' Uw' Lw Rw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 L2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 B' Rw' R' U2 Bw' D B' Fw F' R2 U' Bw' Uw U' L U2 F' Lw Bw' Lw2 R' F' R B2 L D2 Uw' B2 Fw L' F Lw R' F'
*OH. *B L B2 D' B D F B' U2 R2 U L2 U' D' B2 L2 U' B2 D
*Clock. *UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL4+ U4+ R5+ D0+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4- D1+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B L' R B' L' U B U' r' u'
*Skewb. *R' U B' L' U' B R' B' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0)


----------



## Reprobate (May 15, 2018)

2x2 - 8.86, 9.44, (11.58), (8.35), 8.93 = 9.08
3x3 - 31.94, (24.27), 27.22, (33.65), 33.05 = 30.74
4x4 - 1:27.50, (1:30.18), 1:28.96, 1:24.40, (1:19.29) = 1:26.95
5x5 - (2:09.64), (2:25.94), 2:16.99, 2:16.55, 2:17.61 = 2:17.05
6x6 - (3:51.27), (4:46.38), 3:59.37, 4:02.07, 3:57.26 = 3:59.57
7x7 - 6:06.93, (5:29.24), 6:09.69, 5:58.46, (6:18.23) = 6:05.03


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2018)

I put a comment when I submitted my times, but I want to make sure this gets in right. For 3BLD, the manual entry wasn't working (my fault, not yours). I put in the first time as a DNF, but it was actually a 2:23.81 success. Please, if you can, change that result. The last two are correct.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> I put a comment when I submitted my times, but I want to make sure this gets in right. For 3BLD, the manual entry wasn't working (my fault, not yours). I put in the first time as a DNF, but it was actually a 2:23.81 success. Please, if you can, change that result. The last two are correct.


I changed it for you. In theory, you should have been able to go back into manual entry and changed it yourself, but I'm fine with doing it for you here if you're not comfortable doing it or if it's giving you trouble somehow.


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I changed it for you. In theory, you should have been able to go back into manual entry and changed it yourself, but I'm fine with doing it for you here if you're not comfortable doing it or if it's giving you trouble somehow.


Thanks. I should be able to handle it in the future. I'm new to the forums and the weekly competition website thing.


----------



## MattP98 (May 16, 2018)

3x3: 14.13, 14.73, (11.97), (17.77), 14.93 = 14.60
2x2: (4.51), (5.16), 4.80, 4.54, 5.12 = 4.82
4x4: 58.63, (1:12.67), 54.54, (54.22), 57.22 = 56.80
5x5: 1:53.14, (1:40.02), 1:53.15, (1:57.65), 1:46.40 = 1:50.90
2BLD: DNF(21.15), DNF(34.13), 32.08
3BLD: 2:10.51, 2:00.99, 2:05.35 = 2:05.62
4BLD: 14:15.00, DNS, DNS
5BLD: DNF(39:50.00) [PB time-wise, DNF by 2 X centres and 3 wings =( ], DNS, DNS
MBLD: 9/10 (54:32) [PB, DNF was on the 3BLD cube again..]
OH: 31.51, (32.30), (25.60), 31.79, 28.26 = 30.52
Clock: (11.08), (20.75), 12.93, 11.39, 12.76 = 12.36
Pyra: 6.66, (5.59), 7.77, 7.04, (8.39) = 7.16
Skewb: (4.73), 5.64, (6.44), 5.16, 4.85 = 5.22
SQ-1: (24.80), (22.91), 23.32, 24.40, 24.12 = 23.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 16, 2018)

Dear @MatsBergsten and @Mike Hughey, If one of you would not mind checking out the weekly competition website and checking up on the times from ryder.graydon, that would be much appreciated, and thank you in advance for checking up on that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 16, 2018)

OK, I noticed too. Done.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 16, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, I noticed too. Done.


Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 16, 2018)

2x2 :
3x3 :
4x4 :
5x5 :
6x6 :
7x7 :
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : 34.90, (40.97), (33.04), 33.09, 37.76 = 35.25
FEET :
MTS : (44.25), 46.83, (1:23.78), 49.17, 47.59 = 47.86
FMC :
2-4 Relay :
2-5 Relay :
2-6 Relay :
2-7 Relay :
Clock : 14.38, (11.68), 14.87, 13.92, (15.02) = 14.39
Megaminx : (1:37.92), 1:34.65, 1:30.31, 1:33.29, (1:28.01) = 1:32.75
Pyraminx : 6.54, (4.26), 5.51, 6.62, (7.60) = 6.22
Square-1 : 30.85, (20.61), 27.93, (32.18), 28.24 = 29.01
Skewb : 7.96, (6.37), (8.68), 8.37, 6.80 = 7.71
Kilominx : 30.84, 38.51, 42.44, (51.67), (28.08) = 37.26
Mini Guildford : 6:36.82


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 16, 2018)

2x2- (3.799), (1.86), 3.068, 3.609, 2.912 = 3.19


----------



## Lumej (May 17, 2018)

3x3: 25.06, (25.25), 23.15, 24.68, (21.22) = 24.30
3x3oh: 50.01, (53.04), 51.14, (49.44), 50.34 = 50.50
2x2: (7.45), 9.42, 8.55, (10.81), 9.68 = 9.22


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (May 18, 2018)

2x2- (8.82), (20.34), 11.62, 14.04, 17.69 = 14.45

3x3- (22.46), 26.02, 26.42, (28.40), 23.24 = 25.23

4x4- 1:51.74, 1:39.47, (1:30.57), 1:40.46, (1:58.00) = 1:43.89

2+3+4 Relay- 2:24.13

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:16.38

5x5- 5:08.03, 4:39.96, 4:25.82, (4:11.04), (5:28.27) = 4:44.60

MegaMinx- (6:40.12), 6:51.83, (8:05.90), 7:44.00, 7:06.85 = 7:14.23


----------



## Lili Martin (May 19, 2018)

2x2 :12.58, 18.39, (20.28), (9.51), 14.20 = 15.06
3x3 : (36.00), 38.39, 38.95, (45.38), 36.48 = 37.94
4x4 : (3:00.82), 2:51.71,2:07.06, (1:54.64), 2:21.59 = 2:26.79
5x5 : 3:36.67, 3:56.00, (3:35.83), 3:40.45, (3:58.12) = 3:44.37


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 19, 2018)

... and yes, we have another user with phony results (lots of singles). I'll fix it before results are listed.


----------



## Thom S. (May 19, 2018)

3x3:
28.58
34.00
31.91
24.69
25.04

OH:
55.41
1:06.11
57.74
56.98
1:09.18

Square-1:
15.11
17.79
18.38
16.99
17.96

Megaminx:
2:55.25
2:35.78
3:12.69
2:34.03
2:32.63


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 21, 2018)

Hah, I just did Multi. That was fun .

Doing just eight cubes I put them in two rows of four. I usually put them in rows of five.
So I solved the first four, but thinking I had done five (a full row) I solved cubes number
5 and 6 as if they were number 6 and 7. Then of course noted that I had two cubes left
unsolved but only one left in my head. Realizing my error I solved the two ones left, then
unsolved number 5 and 6 and resolved them (luckily I had put the solved ones in neat
order to check errors afterward). Normally so much retracking does not work but it did
(partly perhaps because of MTS practice where I solve with inverse memo)


----------



## xyzzy (May 21, 2018)

Another week, another competition with weird FMC results. yghklvn's Roux solution needs to have the move count adjusted (as usual). These ones are straight DNFs:

*Arnav Arora (Arnav Arora)* *41* 41: B2 L B’ U’ R B R’ L’ D2 L B F’ D2 B’ F L D’ L D’ L D L2 D2 B D U2 L2 B L B L B’ L2 B L’ B F’ D B’ U R 

*Tolga Kaan Kantarcı (tolgakantarci)* *48* 48: x2 y B L' D2 R' U B' D // 2x2x2 x L' U B D L2 D' // 2x2x3 y U2 R2 U R2 U2 R // f2l-1 U F R' F' R // orients the top layer edges y2 x' R U R' D R U' R' D' // random commutator for no reason x y2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U // joins the blocks leaving a commutator z' y2 R U2 R' D R U2 R' // commutator
_(this solution leaves three corners unsolved)
_
*Jake Hanson (JMHCubed)* *57* 57: Z2 F' D L R B' R2 U F2 R L' R U2 L R' U' R U R' U R U R' U2 F' U F B U' B' Y2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U' F' U F Y2 r U R' U R U2 R' Y X R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R B2

*Emir Yusuf Çiçekdemir (Emir Yusuf)* *58* 58: z2 R'FR'D'R'D'U'RU2R /cross URU'R'U2BUB' /1.pair RU'R'B'U'B /2. Pair DU'F'UFD' /3.pair U2RUR' /4.pair U'rUR'U'r'RUrRU'R' /OLL U'R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2U2 /PLL
_(this solution is off by one move)_

*Joshua Eom (Josh5271)* *59* 59: F' D2 R' U2 L U' B R D R D R' D' R D R' D' R L D' L' D L' D L D2 F' D F R D2 R' F' D2 F D F' D' F D' F L D L' D' L D L' D' F' L D2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 L Y2

*Coleman Vaughn (InlandEmpireCuber)* *64* 64: D' F D' U' L' B L2 U' L F R F' R2 F R F' R' D' R D R' B R' B' D R2 D' R F' R' F R' U R U' R' B' R' B U R F R F' U' R' D' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D2 F2 R' U D' F2 U' D R' F2
_(also off by one move)_


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

If it is not to late I would like to summit this FMC solution. It is not great so if you can not add it then that is fine
3x3 FMC: 46


Spoiler: FMC solution



(U2 L U' F2 U2 F' R' B' F' U F') 2X2X3
B' L B2 L B' L B2
D L' D' L2 B' L2 B L D L2 D' AB3C
D L D' L D L2 D' L2 OLL
D2 L' B F' D2 F B' L' D2 PLL

B' L B2 L B' L B2 D L' D' L2 B' L2 B L D L2 D' D L D' L D L2 D' L2 D2 L' B F' D2 F B' L' D2 F U' F B R F U2 F2 U L' U2


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> If it is not to late I would like to summit this FMC solution. It is not great so if you can not add it then that is fine
> 3x3 FMC: 46


No problem . Checking all xyzzy:s findings is bigger


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

Preliminary results for week 20

Congrats to cubeshepherd, Sean Hartman and thecubingwizard!

*2x2x2*(127)

 1.31 applezfall
 1.49 Arnav Arora
 1.56 Khairur Rachim
 1.83 NarenRameshB
 2.08 cubeshepherd
 2.09 lejitcuber
 2.18 Sean Hartman
 2.28 Martin Fronescu
 2.41 oskarinn
 2.43 mihnea3000
 2.43 turtwig
 2.43 Ethan Horspool
 2.52 G2013
 2.53 asacuber
 2.55 DhruvA
 2.71 Mcuber5
 2.77 2017LAMB06
 2.82 thecubingwizard
 2.89 [email protected]
 2.91 Aryan
 2.95 jancsi02
 3.01 Competition Cuber
 3.10 OriginalUsername
 3.19 Duncan Bannon
 3.22 PixelWizard
 3.30 Marcus Siu
 3.34 Parker Z
 3.43 JMHCubed
 3.50 Jscuber
 3.52 RobinCube
 3.54 Jonsa87
 3.62 DGCubes
 3.69 [email protected]
 3.74 speedcuber71
 3.79 ichcubegern
 3.80 tdm
 3.80 tolgakantarci
 3.80 Cuberstache
 3.83 TipsterTrickster
 3.84 Jami Viljanen
 3.85 NoProblemCubing
 4.13 Ianwubby
 4.18 tigermaxi
 4.22 AidanNoogie
 4.23 MCuber
 4.25 BMcCl1
 4.27 obelisk477
 4.28 Tx789
 4.29 BradenTheMagician
 4.29 trippptrs
 4.30 The Blockhead
 4.32 NathanaelCubes
 4.33 dhafin
 4.33 leudcfa
 4.36 abunickabhi
 4.43 scylla
 4.43 Lykos
 4.51 CornerCutter
 4.53 ican97
 4.59 yghklvn
 4.60 Moonwink Cuber
 4.62 MartinN13
 4.65 Underwatercuber
 4.70 whatshisbucket
 4.70 hotufos
 4.71 Josh5271
 4.72 Elysian_Hunter
 4.73 yannicwaser24
 4.77 Rubiksdude4144
 4.82 MattP98
 4.85 E-Cuber
 4.86 T1_M0
 4.86 swankfukinc
 4.90 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.91 xyzzy
 4.97 Keenan Johnson
 4.98 Oatch
 5.10 sam596
 5.13 topppits
 5.16 Squanfan
 5.16 sigalig
 5.22 James Behrle
 5.30 buzzteam4
 5.31 SoundBalloon
 5.32 PotatoesAreUs
 5.47 Teemu
 5.50 miasponseller
 5.55 cuber3141592
 5.56 epride17
 5.56 OJ Cubing
 5.66 Emir Yusuf
 5.74 Bogdan
 5.94 typeman5
 5.94 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.01 mrjames113083
 6.02 Mdcuber
 6.11 Glomnipotent
 6.11 SpartanSailor
 6.15 kbrune
 6.33 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.33 Ali161102
 6.39 kumato
 6.45 Lewis
 7.08 Bubbagrub
 7.11 redoxxy
 7.16 theos
 7.48 Mike Hughey
 7.56 dschieses
 7.88 Dhruva Shaw
 8.02 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.32 One Wheel
 8.41 glen
 8.59 thunderbell cuber
 8.99 SuperCheese
 9.08 Reprobate
 9.22 Lumej
 9.70 Theo Leinad
 10.88 WillyTheWizard
 10.94 dnguyen2204
 11.32 Koala Cubes
 11.92 Jacck
 12.22 FireCuber
 12.87 GTregay
 14.45 Petri Krzywacki
 15.88 Lili Martin
 16.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF CubingIsAwesome
*3x3x3 *(142)

 7.04 lejitcuber
 7.08 Aryan
 7.81 Arnav Arora
 8.49 Ethan Horspool
 8.74 Khairur Rachim
 8.83 Sean Hartman
 8.91 Martin Fronescu
 9.13 OriginalUsername
 9.21 applezfall
 9.21 thecubingwizard
 9.49 cubeshepherd
 9.54 speedcuber71
 9.71 jancsi02
 9.77 tdm
 10.18 turtwig
 10.26 G2013
 10.28 DhruvA
 10.50 mihnea3000
 10.52 Competition Cuber
 10.65 Mackenzie Dy
 10.78 asacuber
 11.11 ichcubegern
 11.19 Jonsa87
 11.32 miasponseller
 11.50 Cuberstache
 11.57 typeman5
 11.61 NarenRameshB
 11.65 DumplingMaster
 11.70 2017LAMB06
 11.80 Jscuber
 11.82 abunickabhi
 11.84 PixelWizard
 11.85 Ianwubby
 11.86 Mcuber5
 11.92 yannicwaser24
 11.97 cuber3141592
 12.00 AidanNoogie
 12.07 E-Cuber
 12.12 Keroma12
 12.16 tolgakantarci
 12.21 Avinash
 12.38 [email protected]
 12.40 BMcCl1
 12.48 Marcus Siu
 12.59 Corner Twist Cubing
 12.63 GenTheThief
 12.80 BradenTheMagician
 12.83 MCuber
 12.84 Tx789
 12.85 sigalig
 12.97 DGCubes
 13.00 NoProblemCubing
 13.13 Keenan Johnson
 13.16 obelisk477
 13.21 oskarinn
 13.23 Glomnipotent
 13.30 [email protected]
 13.61 yghklvn
 13.73 ComputerGuy365
 13.96 OJ Cubing
 14.19 gavinz
 14.43 Parker Z
 14.44 Rubiksdude4144
 14.46 bugybunny
 14.59 trippptrs
 14.60 MattP98
 14.65 scylla
 14.72 xyzzy
 14.83 Elysian_Hunter
 14.87 Emir Yusuf
 14.94 ican97
 14.94 RobinCube
 14.94 Moonwink Cuber
 14.98 Aerospry
 15.00 Jami Viljanen
 15.01 sam596
 15.05 T1_M0
 15.09 Bogdan
 15.16 吴嘉顺
 15.28 Josh5271
 15.29 CornerCutter
 15.31 buzzteam4
 15.65 tigermaxi
 15.73 AhmetYG
 15.84 NathanaelCubes
 15.86 Kit Clement
 15.89 PotatoesAreUs
 16.25 mrjames113083
 16.43 muchacho
 16.46 TipsterTrickster
 16.49 Lykos
 16.69 kbrune
 16.71 swankfukinc
 16.85 The Blockhead
 16.94 dhafin
 16.96 Oatch
 16.98 Squanfan
 17.24 elimescube
 17.50 speedcube.insta
 17.53 leudcfa
 17.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 17.77 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.80 hotufos
 17.88 topppits
 18.02 SoundBalloon
 18.34 whatshisbucket
 19.64 JMHCubed
 19.88 kumato
 20.08 Moreno van Rooijen
 20.25 Ali161102
 21.04 MartinN13
 22.12 epride17
 22.34 Kris Gonnella
 22.46 James Behrle
 22.60 redoxxy
 22.60 Mike Hughey
 23.43 Koala Cubes
 23.93 Dhruva Shaw
 24.08 thunderbell cuber
 24.15 dnguyen2204
 24.30 Lumej
 24.64 SpartanSailor
 25.23 Petri Krzywacki
 25.25 Lewis
 25.49 GTregay
 25.71 Bubbagrub
 28.06 RyuKagamine
 28.51 Thom S.
 28.71 One Wheel
 29.26 dschieses
 30.74 Reprobate
 31.22 Mdcuber
 32.61 Jacck
 33.17 Theo Leinad
 35.47 glen
 37.94 Lili Martin
 38.10 WillyTheWizard
 39.64 MatsBergsten
 41.79 ILikeCubes
 42.06 SuperCheese
 46.41 Koustubh2006
 DNF CubingIsAwesome
*4x4x4*(93)

 32.13 Arnav Arora
 33.61 Ethan Horspool
 34.29 thecubingwizard
 36.05 Khairur Rachim
 36.69 jancsi02
 36.80 Martin Fronescu
 37.40 ichcubegern
 38.20 mihnea3000
 38.22 Sean Hartman
 38.32 G2013
 38.75 OriginalUsername
 39.35 turtwig
 40.24 tdm
 43.27 cubeshepherd
 43.84 DhruvA
 44.70 Jonsa87
 45.18 Keroma12
 45.31 Jscuber
 46.35 Keenan Johnson
 46.81 MCuber
 47.14 [email protected]
 48.94 Ianwubby
 49.00 sigalig
 49.25 Marcus Siu
 49.41 AidanNoogie
 49.94 Mcuber5
 50.93 ican97
 51.56 Cuberstache
 52.33 xyzzy
 52.43 BradenTheMagician
 53.57 typeman5
 53.60 trippptrs
 54.92 Elysian_Hunter
 55.49 mrjames113083
 55.74 obelisk477
 56.80 MattP98
 56.91 T1_M0
 56.94 OJ Cubing
 57.00 ryder.graydon
 57.26 2017LAMB06
 57.41 applezfall
 57.63 Squanfan
 58.91 sam596
 59.52 ComputerGuy365
 59.54 swankfukinc
 59.85 Josh5271
 59.87 Glomnipotent
 1:00.09 abunickabhi
 1:00.60 Parker Z
 1:01.34 Emir Yusuf
 1:01.88 buzzteam4
 1:02.35 CornerCutter
 1:02.49 leudcfa
 1:02.88 epride17
 1:02.98 Rubiksdude4144
 1:03.36 cuber3141592
 1:04.69 DumplingMaster
 1:05.09 吴嘉顺
 1:06.92 SoundBalloon
 1:07.32 tolgakantarci
 1:08.30 TipsterTrickster
 1:08.99 PotatoesAreUs
 1:10.73 tigermaxi
 1:12.51 dhafin
 1:12.67 topppits
 1:12.86 elimescube
 1:13.89 bugybunny
 1:16.52 James Behrle
 1:18.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:19.74 kbrune
 1:20.10 BMcCl1
 1:21.71 Lykos
 1:21.87 NathanaelCubes
 1:26.95 Reprobate
 1:28.61 Mike Hughey
 1:29.89 SpartanSailor
 1:31.64 kumato
 1:32.10 One Wheel
 1:36.06 GTregay
 1:40.72 theos
 1:40.98 Bubbagrub
 1:43.89 Petri Krzywacki
 1:44.02 dnguyen2204
 1:45.13 redoxxy
 1:47.34 JMHCubed
 2:03.37 thunderbell cuber
 2:07.07 MatsBergsten
 2:10.36 Jacck
 2:33.36 Lili Martin
 3:03.93 dschieses
 3:15.26 SuperCheese
 DNF Koala Cubes
 DNF keebruce
*5x5x5*(76)

 55.64 lejitcuber
 1:01.02 Arnav Arora
 1:04.40 Sean Hartman
 1:07.93 thecubingwizard
 1:08.19 Ethan Horspool
 1:11.23 Khairur Rachim
 1:12.94 ichcubegern
 1:13.48 mihnea3000
 1:15.08 Martin Fronescu
 1:21.86 G2013
 1:26.03 OriginalUsername
 1:26.81 AidanNoogie
 1:28.36 sigalig
 1:28.95 Ianwubby
 1:29.92 jancsi02
 1:30.27 abunickabhi
 1:30.59 Cuberstache
 1:31.05 DhruvA
 1:31.19 cubeshepherd
 1:31.76 Marcus Siu
 1:32.82 Jscuber
 1:34.08 Glomnipotent
 1:34.69 [email protected]
 1:39.93 PotatoesAreUs
 1:40.15 trippptrs
 1:40.42 Kit Clement
 1:41.09 MCuber
 1:41.58 xyzzy
 1:42.53 mrjames113083
 1:42.60 Jonsa87
 1:45.17 cuber3141592
 1:46.25 obelisk477
 1:47.45 tdm
 1:47.80 TipsterTrickster
 1:50.90 MattP98
 1:50.96 OJ Cubing
 1:53.54 Mcuber5
 1:54.92 elimescube
 1:54.95 sam596
 1:55.30 ican97
 1:57.62 BradenTheMagician
 1:57.82 leudcfa
 1:59.10 buzzteam4
 2:00.55 Parker Z
 2:04.83 T1_M0
 2:07.36 swankfukinc
 2:08.36 epride17
 2:10.96 Squanfan
 2:17.05 Reprobate
 2:19.96 miasponseller
 2:20.36 CornerCutter
 2:22.67 Aerospry
 2:23.17 SoundBalloon
 2:27.36 kbrune
 2:29.15 Lykos
 2:34.43 topppits
 2:35.08 Emir Yusuf
 2:40.41 Mike Hughey
 2:40.65 One Wheel
 2:41.53 NathanaelCubes
 2:45.51 kumato
 2:48.92 tolgakantarci
 2:52.02 dhafin
 2:56.45 redoxxy
 3:01.14 Jacck
 3:04.45 GTregay
 3:07.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:27.53 Teemu
 3:32.74 Ali161102
 3:34.72 Bubbagrub
 3:44.37 Lili Martin
 3:48.54 JMHCubed
 4:05.47 MatsBergsten
 4:10.30 tigermaxi
 4:44.60 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF applezfall
*6x6x6*(37)

 2:06.59 Sean Hartman
 2:12.84 thecubingwizard
 2:18.41 ichcubegern
 2:32.67 Martin Fronescu
 2:34.47 Keroma12
 2:49.39 OriginalUsername
 2:51.72 cubeshepherd
 2:52.17 Ianwubby
 3:01.71 Cuberstache
 3:08.32 trippptrs
 3:11.82 G2013
 3:15.22 Jscuber
 3:16.75 TipsterTrickster
 3:18.04 abunickabhi
 3:23.35 xyzzy
 3:26.81 cuber3141592
 3:30.43 jancsi02
 3:34.94 Kit Clement
 3:43.01 Parker Z
 3:51.13 mrjames113083
 3:59.57 Reprobate
 4:03.47 Squanfan
 4:17.86 Mike Hughey
 4:21.49 obelisk477
 4:29.67 elimescube
 4:31.19 swankfukinc
 4:34.25 Glomnipotent
 4:36.04 Lykos
 5:23.83 RyuKagamine
 5:31.58 redoxxy
 5:40.46 Jacck
 6:13.80 GTregay
 7:03.71 MatsBergsten
 7:56.17 JMHCubed
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF sam596
 DNF ican97
*7x7x7*(25)

 3:08.15 Sean Hartman
 3:18.05 ichcubegern
 3:32.00 thecubingwizard
 3:48.67 Martin Fronescu
 4:29.67 xyzzy
 4:40.02 OriginalUsername
 4:40.71 Cuberstache
 5:08.43 cubeshepherd
 5:20.80 TipsterTrickster
 5:37.71 Parker Z
 5:40.44 mrjames113083
 6:05.03 Reprobate
 6:08.52 Jscuber
 6:18.22 leudcfa
 6:24.46 Glomnipotent
 6:38.60 swankfukinc
 6:43.44 Lykos
 6:58.16 Mike Hughey
 7:11.62 One Wheel
 7:45.35 Jacck
 8:14.57 redoxxy
 8:21.81 theos
 8:35.58 GTregay
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF topppits
*3x3 one handed*(87)

 12.79 Arnav Arora
 13.36 Khairur Rachim
 15.28 tdm
 15.73 Sean Hartman
 15.80 Martin Fronescu
 16.09 tolgakantarci
 16.11 ichcubegern
 16.29 Ethan Horspool
 16.52 mihnea3000
 17.34 cubeshepherd
 17.36 thecubingwizard
 18.21 jancsi02
 18.36 turtwig
 18.37 OriginalUsername
 18.92 typeman5
 18.94 2017LAMB06
 19.17 Jscuber
 19.84 Cuberstache
 19.88 abunickabhi
 20.05 BradenTheMagician
 20.17 AidanNoogie
 20.72 applezfall
 22.46 Josh5271
 23.00 Glomnipotent
 23.04 speedcuber71
 23.45 AhmetYG
 23.73 Jonsa87
 24.21 sigalig
 24.43 NarenRameshB
 24.64 Marcus Siu
 25.31 muchacho
 25.99 xyzzy
 26.77 T1_M0
 27.42 Parker Z
 27.84 dhafin
 27.99 MCuber
 28.29 NoProblemCubing
 28.47 G2013
 28.53 obelisk477
 28.75 NathanaelCubes
 28.83 Ianwubby
 29.66 sam596
 29.79 mrjames113083
 29.84 Kit Clement
 30.12 yghklvn
 30.26 speedcube.insta
 30.52 MattP98
 31.60 cuber3141592
 31.60 BMcCl1
 31.62 Aerospry
 31.91 [email protected]
 32.11 hotufos
 32.18 ican97
 32.32 Rubiksdude4144
 32.58 Jami Viljanen
 32.71 leudcfa
 33.22 bugybunny
 33.51 TipsterTrickster
 33.96 MartinN13
 34.72 tigermaxi
 35.02 trippptrs
 35.21 [email protected]
 35.25 bacyril
 35.40 Bogdan
 35.73 Emir Yusuf
 36.12 buzzteam4
 36.62 SoundBalloon
 37.88 CornerCutter
 38.19 RyuKagamine
 38.95 swankfukinc
 39.09 Bubbagrub
 41.02 OJ Cubing
 41.20 epride17
 43.09 thunderbell cuber
 45.12 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.46 Lykos
 47.64 Mike Hughey
 50.50 Lumej
 54.18 InlandEmpireCuber
 54.77 scylla
 58.67 JMHCubed
 1:00.28 Thom S.
 1:01.49 redoxxy
 1:08.73 Jacck
 1:10.37 WillyTheWizard
 1:19.61 ILikeCubes
 1:24.15 dnguyen2204
*3x3 with feet*(18)

 35.25 DhruvA
 1:01.25 cubeshepherd
 1:03.22 Bubbagrub
 1:06.67 Sean Hartman
 1:06.76 redoxxy
 1:09.37 T1_M0
 1:19.82 OriginalUsername
 1:55.95 Lykos
 2:01.18 One Wheel
 2:10.24 Cuberstache
 2:26.26 abunickabhi
 2:34.09 Parker Z
 2:49.09 TipsterTrickster
 3:37.25 dhafin
 3:56.10 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:02.14 trippptrs
 5:28.22 JMHCubed
 DNF ican97
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(61)

 3.53 Arnav Arora
 4.16 NarenRameshB
 5.70 Mdcuber
 5.74 applezfall
 6.57 asacuber
 6.88 Khairur Rachim
 9.45 Martin Fronescu
 10.57 ican97
 10.79 oskarinn
 11.85 cubeshepherd
 12.47 turtwig
 13.04 James Behrle
 13.15 sigalig
 13.89 G2013
 14.03 jancsi02
 14.81 abunickabhi
 17.31 redoxxy
 17.89 T1_M0
 18.10 dhafin
 19.95 thecubingwizard
 24.37 Mike Hughey
 24.79 Glomnipotent
 25.10 Marcus Siu
 25.54 Josh5271
 26.46 kbrune
 26.86 tdm
 28.78 scylla
 28.83 Sean Hartman
 30.21 MatsBergsten
 30.72 OriginalUsername
 31.87 Deri Nata Wijaya
 32.08 MattP98
 33.91 Lykos
 34.32 Oatch
 34.77 TipsterTrickster
 38.58 buzzteam4
 38.97 trippptrs
 40.99 ichcubegern
 41.07 obelisk477
 44.32 glen
 44.55 2017LAMB06
 46.24 dnguyen2204
 48.41 whatshisbucket
 49.12 Bubbagrub
 52.50 MCuber
 52.65 InlandEmpireCuber
 55.23 SpartanSailor
 58.91 topppits
 1:03.02 Jacck
 1:04.77 tigermaxi
 1:16.27 RyuKagamine
 1:18.02 Bogdan
 1:24.99 tolgakantarci
 1:36.83 NathanaelCubes
 2:13.34 Theo Leinad
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF Cuberstache
 DNF SoundBalloon
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF WillyTheWizard
 DNF mihnea3000
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(46)

 21.20 G2013
 27.66 abunickabhi
 31.77 ican97
 32.05 sigalig
 33.69 pinser
 34.14 dhafin
 42.13 speedcuber71
 46.30 redoxxy
 47.39 T1_M0
 51.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 58.35 Lykos
 1:06.00 MatsBergsten
 1:09.92 thecubingwizard
 1:11.84 cubeshepherd
 1:17.08 Mike Hughey
 1:29.41 Keenan Johnson
 1:32.41 obelisk477
 1:44.70 Kit Clement
 1:46.52 scylla
 1:54.60 Oatch
 2:00.99 MattP98
 2:05.83 tdm
 2:08.09 ichcubegern
 2:08.54 sam596
 2:23.81 Cuberstache
 2:25.86 Jacck
 2:36.90 elimescube
 2:44.94 leudcfa
 2:48.60 Bubbagrub
 3:08.35 ComputerGuy365
 4:02.30 SpartanSailor
 4:05.23 tolgakantarci
 4:09.36 topppits
 4:13.21 RyuKagamine
 4:25.22 Bogdan
 4:45.92 Glomnipotent
 4:56.62 dschieses
 5:42.17 tigermaxi
 7:21.32 gavinz
 DNF SoundBalloon
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF mihnea3000
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Sean Hartman
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(19)

 2:12.74 the super cuber
 2:17.83 sigalig
 2:29.80 pinser
 4:15.53 T1_M0
 6:07.21 MatsBergsten
 6:30.09 Mike Hughey
 6:40.63 SoundBalloon
 7:46.55 cubeshepherd
 8:17.12 redoxxy
 8:28.84 thecubingwizard
 9:38.49 Sean Hartman
11:01.34 ComputerGuy365
14:15.00 MattP98
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(15)

 4:45.45 sigalig
 6:19.91 G2013
 8:36.51 the super cuber
 9:57.03 T1_M0
14:51.58 OJ Cubing
17:18.23 MatsBergsten
31:02.11 TipsterTrickster
32:01.71 Sean Hartman
 DNF cubeshepherd
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF MattP98
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

14 26/38 (60:00)  sigalig
11 12/13 (46:36)  Deri Nata Wijaya
8 8/8 (42:50)  MatsBergsten
8 9/10 (48:37)  cubeshepherd
8 9/10 (54:32)  MattP98
7 8/9 (51:33)  Jacck
5 6/7 (49:33)  obelisk477
2 2/2 ( 7:32)  sam596
2 6/10 (60:00)  Sean Hartman
0 5/10 (17:34)  abunickabhi
DNF 0/2 ( 6:25)  Cuberstache
DNF 1/2 ( 9:41)  trippptrs
DNF 1/2 (11:14)  elimescube
DNF 1/3 (23:05)  TipsterTrickster
*3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 32.03 thecubingwizard
 39.35 cubeshepherd
 47.86 bacyril
 51.33 speedcuber71
 51.88 abunickabhi
 1:22.83 Parker Z
 1:27.15 Mike Hughey
 1:30.57 Glomnipotent
 1:35.66 SoundBalloon
 1:43.12 Cuberstache
 1:43.87 Sean Hartman
 1:48.58 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:50.60 MatsBergsten
 1:56.70 Jacck
 2:22.59 swankfukinc
 2:29.06 dhafin
 2:46.40 TipsterTrickster
 DNF sigalig
 DNF PixelWizard
 DNF G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(64)

 44.24 Arnav Arora
 44.97 Martin Fronescu
 47.66 Ethan Horspool
 47.83 thecubingwizard
 49.19 Khairur Rachim
 49.46 mihnea3000
 52.59 Sean Hartman
 54.24 turtwig
 55.97 ichcubegern
 56.11 tdm
 56.47 OriginalUsername
 57.13 G2013
 57.47 jancsi02
 57.49 cubeshepherd
 1:02.43 obelisk477
 1:03.30 [email protected]
 1:04.30 Marcus Siu
 1:05.00 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.43 abunickabhi
 1:08.91 tolgakantarci
 1:09.68 DhruvA
 1:11.06 Jscuber
 1:11.49 MCuber
 1:12.15 mrjames113083
 1:12.17 sam596
 1:18.58 buzzteam4
 1:19.05 CornerCutter
 1:19.78 OJ Cubing
 1:20.79 swankfukinc
 1:20.93 Cuberstache
 1:21.66 Glomnipotent
 1:22.13 TipsterTrickster
 1:24.95 tigermaxi
 1:25.32 Parker Z
 1:25.74 trippptrs
 1:27.66 2017LAMB06
 1:28.90 Elysian_Hunter
 1:29.90 T1_M0
 1:30.06 xyzzy
 1:30.47 PotatoesAreUs
 1:36.03 redoxxy
 1:39.31 Emir Yusuf
 1:40.87 WillyTheWizard
 1:41.99 dhafin
 1:44.28 SoundBalloon
 1:46.63 kbrune
 1:47.28 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:49.44 epride17
 1:51.66 Lykos
 1:57.35 NathanaelCubes
 2:00.79 Mike Hughey
 2:07.13 BMcCl1
 2:07.68 theos
 2:12.85 Lewis
 2:13.25 GTregay
 2:13.29 Bubbagrub
 2:17.40 JMHCubed
 2:18.15 kumato
 2:24.13 Petri Krzywacki
 2:36.64 thunderbell cuber
 2:49.36 Jacck
 3:26.18 MatsBergsten
 3:39.01 Mdcuber
 3:57.73 SuperCheese
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(49)

 1:49.86 Arnav Arora
 1:55.27 Sean Hartman
 2:02.16 Martin Fronescu
 2:04.64 ichcubegern
 2:09.38 thecubingwizard
 2:16.02 Khairur Rachim
 2:16.33 G2013
 2:16.97 OriginalUsername
 2:22.36 tdm
 2:27.33 mihnea3000
 2:27.72 cubeshepherd
 2:36.10 jancsi02
 2:38.63 DhruvA
 2:40.52 Cuberstache
 2:47.17 kumato
 2:48.48 OJ Cubing
 2:50.71 abunickabhi
 2:51.93 Marcus Siu
 2:53.15 obelisk477
 2:54.78 Jscuber
 3:00.79 mrjames113083
 3:04.06 xyzzy
 3:05.72 yannicwaser24
 3:13.62 Glomnipotent
 3:19.29 trippptrs
 3:22.35 BradenTheMagician
 3:23.01 buzzteam4
 3:25.19 Parker Z
 3:29.45 TipsterTrickster
 3:32.47 PotatoesAreUs
 3:45.17 Lykos
 3:45.61 swankfukinc
 3:49.02 CornerCutter
 3:56.21 SoundBalloon
 4:16.55 kbrune
 4:18.60 Mike Hughey
 4:20.53 tolgakantarci
 4:40.96 dhafin
 4:46.58 Lewis
 4:48.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 4:50.35 GTregay
 4:53.61 theos
 4:58.60 redoxxy
 5:16.38 Petri Krzywacki
 5:19.72 Bubbagrub
 5:44.23 Jacck
 6:24.57 tigermaxi
 6:39.61 Teemu
 7:07.79 JMHCubed
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)

 4:12.47 Sean Hartman
 4:21.66 thecubingwizard
 4:44.22 ichcubegern
 5:15.82 OriginalUsername
 5:19.58 cubeshepherd
 5:54.27 Cuberstache
 6:29.14 Jscuber
 6:40.02 xyzzy
 6:49.98 TipsterTrickster
 7:00.32 abunickabhi
 7:05.84 obelisk477
 7:08.26 Parker Z
 7:52.65 PotatoesAreUs
 8:00.05 swankfukinc
 8:08.61 Glomnipotent
 8:43.59 Lykos
 8:57.26 redoxxy
11:07.75 GTregay
12:10.72 Jacck
13:22.68 InlandEmpireCuber
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 7:17.06 Sean Hartman
 7:21.22 ichcubegern
 8:15.84 thecubingwizard
 9:59.25 Cuberstache
10:09.09 OriginalUsername
11:20.58 cubeshepherd
12:13.10 xyzzy
12:23.28 abunickabhi
12:40.76 TipsterTrickster
13:14.59 Parker Z
13:16.18 Glomnipotent
13:18.38 Jscuber
14:23.84 swankfukinc
15:29.96 Lykos
16:59.25 redoxxy
18:38.86 Jacck
20:06.13 GTregay
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(28)

29 SoundBalloon
29 obelisk477
30 campos20
30 Bogdan
31 xyzzy
32 mutlu ozcelebi
33 Theo Leinad
33 ComputerGuy365
34 Jacck
34 Bubbagrub
37 Mike Hughey
38 asacuber
40 2017LAMB06
40 mrjames113083
41 Sean Hartman
42 yghklvn
45 Cuberstache
46 cubeshepherd
46 MCuber
50 TipsterTrickster
68 CornerCutter
DNF  JMHCubed
DNF  Emir Yusuf
DNF  tolgakantarci
DNF  InlandEmpireCuber
DNF  Josh5271
DNF  Arnav Arora
DNF  theos
*Skewb*(76)

 3.38 cubeshepherd
 3.92 [email protected]
 4.27 Sean Hartman
 4.29 asacuber
 4.75 SuperCheese
 4.75 Martin Fronescu
 4.93 DhruvA
 4.95 Marcus Siu
 5.03 thecubingwizard
 5.12 MCuber
 5.19 JMHCubed
 5.22 MartinN13
 5.22 MattP98
 5.38 yannicwaser24
 5.61 mihnea3000
 5.72 ComputerGuy365
 5.82 OriginalUsername
 5.85 Josh5271
 5.96 DGCubes
 6.01 2017LAMB06
 6.02 PixelWizard
 6.13 hotufos
 6.22 TipsterTrickster
 6.34 leudcfa
 6.35 oskarinn
 6.35 Emir Yusuf
 6.43 ichcubegern
 6.49 CornerCutter
 6.61 Kris Gonnella
 6.69 turtwig
 6.72 Jonsa87
 6.89 Khairur Rachim
 6.90 AidanNoogie
 7.16 sam596
 7.16 BradenTheMagician
 7.48 [email protected]
 7.69 dhafin
 7.71 bacyril
 7.71 RobinCube
 7.79 Bubbagrub
 8.04 whatshisbucket
 8.04 Parker Z
 8.13 OJ Cubing
 8.23 tigermaxi
 8.28 Lykos
 8.33 Bogdan
 8.54 T1_M0
 8.71 Jami Viljanen
 8.97 G2013
 9.26 trippptrs
 9.54 NathanaelCubes
 9.73 xyzzy
 9.88 buzzteam4
 9.90 jancsi02
 9.94 Mike Hughey
 10.03 Ianwubby
 10.24 Lewis
 10.48 redoxxy
 11.00 SpartanSailor
 11.30 dschieses
 11.42 mrjames113083
 11.65 Cuberstache
 11.83 swankfukinc
 11.98 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.18 bugybunny
 12.23 theos
 12.88 PotatoesAreUs
 13.56 RyuKagamine
 14.71 topppits
 15.44 cuber3141592
 20.00 obelisk477
 21.44 Glomnipotent
 21.56 Jacck
 22.52 WillyTheWizard
 29.18 MatsBergsten
 40.67 kumato
*Clock*(38)

 5.64 jaysammey777
 5.82 sam596
 7.82 cubeshepherd
 9.05 tdm
 9.13 PotatoesAreUs
 9.15 T1_M0
 9.24 MartinN13
 9.86 PixelWizard
 10.28 buzzteam4
 10.63 MCuber
 10.88 Sean Hartman
 11.59 oliviervlcube
 11.89 Martin Fronescu
 12.11 TipsterTrickster
 12.36 MattP98
 12.85 BradenTheMagician
 13.20 Marcus Siu
 13.21 InlandEmpireCuber
 13.87 OJ Cubing
 14.36 Jonsa87
 14.39 bacyril
 14.59 RyuKagamine
 15.06 Cuberstache
 16.18 ichcubegern
 16.41 Lykos
 16.46 ican97
 16.93 redoxxy
 17.22 trippptrs
 17.92 OriginalUsername
 19.16 [email protected]
 20.21 Mike Hughey
 20.61 Bubbagrub
 23.59 obelisk477
 25.80 swankfukinc
 29.29 Teemu
 32.84 CornerCutter
 32.99 JMHCubed
 55.88 [email protected]
*Pyraminx*(78)

 2.59 Martin Fronescu
 2.62 applezfall
 3.20 DGCubes
 3.28 asacuber
 3.31 cubeshepherd
 3.35 NoProblemCubing
 3.39 RobinCube
 3.65 trippptrs
 3.67 mihnea3000
 3.71 DhruvA
 3.78 thecubingwizard
 3.78 CornerCutter
 3.88 MartinN13
 3.93 Sean Hartman
 3.98 oliviervlcube
 4.01 Emir Yusuf
 4.15 E-Cuber
 4.29 T1_M0
 4.37 NarenRameshB
 4.41 BradenTheMagician
 4.57 OriginalUsername
 4.79 JMHCubed
 4.79 MCuber
 5.07 yannicwaser24
 5.20 dhafin
 5.26 oskarinn
 5.29 turtwig
 5.33 mrjames113083
 5.39 Marcus Siu
 5.72 Parker Z
 5.75 ichcubegern
 5.77 PixelWizard
 5.88 [email protected]
 5.94 G2013
 6.00 Cuberstache
 6.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.15 Lewis
 6.22 bacyril
 6.30 AidanNoogie
 6.61 NathanaelCubes
 6.84 Jami Viljanen
 6.85 Glomnipotent
 6.88 Jscuber
 7.12 Jonsa87
 7.16 MattP98
 7.19 TipsterTrickster
 7.30 2017LAMB06
 7.32 [email protected]
 7.39 Lykos
 7.42 Ianwubby
 7.57 James Behrle
 7.72 abunickabhi
 7.75 jancsi02
 7.87 tigermaxi
 8.03 leudcfa
 8.06 SuperCheese
 8.08 Josh5271
 8.09 swankfukinc
 9.07 buzzteam4
 9.41 sam596
 10.04 dschieses
 10.19 OJ Cubing
 10.32 Koala Cubes
 10.37 PotatoesAreUs
 10.58 Mdcuber
 10.68 redoxxy
 11.25 obelisk477
 11.38 topppits
 12.32 cuber3141592
 12.61 Bubbagrub
 13.53 Jacck
 13.58 WillyTheWizard
 14.20 Mike Hughey
 14.55 GTregay
 16.62 scylla
 23.06 One Wheel
 32.23 SpartanSailor
 42.20 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(46)

 48.13 lejitcuber
 48.49 Cuberstache
 57.05 thecubingwizard
 57.59 Martin Fronescu
 1:01.03 AidanNoogie
 1:03.68 miasponseller
 1:04.47 Sean Hartman
 1:05.13 DhruvA
 1:11.13 cubeshepherd
 1:12.71 whatshisbucket
 1:13.46 Khairur Rachim
 1:14.63 Parker Z
 1:15.47 ichcubegern
 1:25.35 OriginalUsername
 1:27.89 mihnea3000
 1:32.42 jancsi02
 1:32.75 bacyril
 1:34.22 xyzzy
 1:36.78 Keroma12
 1:38.64 obelisk477
 1:46.43 swankfukinc
 1:48.19 Marcus Siu
 1:53.77 PotatoesAreUs
 2:01.50 Lewis
 2:05.64 abunickabhi
 2:06.89 audiophile121
 2:14.56 TipsterTrickster
 2:14.69 redoxxy
 2:18.42 OJ Cubing
 2:18.61 GTregay
 2:21.82 T1_M0
 2:28.42 Jscuber
 2:29.01 Lykos
 2:30.52 scylla
 2:31.00 mrjames113083
 2:32.14 sam596
 2:34.59 dhafin
 2:35.47 Glomnipotent
 2:40.51 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:41.69 Thom S.
 2:43.76 tigermaxi
 2:57.65 One Wheel
 3:12.99 Jacck
 7:14.23 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF kbrune
*Kilominx*(19)

 20.73 cubeshepherd
 24.92 Cuberstache
 29.37 Parker Z
 30.14 ichcubegern
 34.69 OriginalUsername
 36.60 Sean Hartman
 37.26 bacyril
 39.68 miasponseller
 42.03 xyzzy
 53.30 Lewis
 53.99 PotatoesAreUs
 56.48 swankfukinc
 1:00.20 TipsterTrickster
 1:01.04 CornerCutter
 1:07.09 obelisk477
 1:08.56 mrjames113083
 1:10.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:50.75 redoxxy
 DNF applezfall
*Square-1*(55)

 9.74 Sixstringcal
 10.18 Marcus Siu
 10.27 thecubingwizard
 11.08 Martin Fronescu
 12.18 Arnav Arora
 12.56 speedcuber71
 14.33 applezfall
 16.31 sigalig
 17.43 Sean Hartman
 17.58 Thom S.
 17.68 cubeshepherd
 17.77 AidanNoogie
 17.85 Jonsa87
 18.28 oskarinn
 18.53 BradenTheMagician
 19.69 Tx789
 19.87 ichcubegern
 20.26 DhruvA
 20.70 bugybunny
 20.80 G2013
 22.63 PixelWizard
 23.95 MattP98
 24.12 turtwig
 24.24 mihnea3000
 24.85 yannicwaser24
 25.46 T1_M0
 26.00 sam596
 26.17 OriginalUsername
 27.89 trippptrs
 29.01 bacyril
 29.13 MCuber
 32.54 Cuberstache
 32.93 redoxxy
 34.65 mrjames113083
 34.72 TipsterTrickster
 35.02 OJ Cubing
 35.91 leudcfa
 35.98 [email protected]
 36.05 Bubbagrub
 37.04 Squanfan
 39.33 xyzzy
 40.33 Mike Hughey
 41.43 buzzteam4
 42.45 Lykos
 42.89 tigermaxi
 48.04 CornerCutter
 52.71 Bogdan
 56.75 Lewis
 57.48 tolgakantarci
 58.97 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:02.19 swankfukinc
 1:04.96 Jacck
 1:05.43 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:16.06 Glomnipotent
 2:03.58 NathanaelCubes
*MiniGuildford Relay*(18)

 4:24.07 Sean Hartman
 4:31.83 thecubingwizard
 5:11.51 cubeshepherd
 5:16.56 OriginalUsername
 5:16.61 ichcubegern
 5:48.84 Cuberstache
 6:36.82 bacyril
 7:27.23 trippptrs
 7:39.58 buzzteam4
 7:43.30 PotatoesAreUs
 7:46.47 swankfukinc
 8:08.19 OJ Cubing
 8:08.52 Lykos
 8:41.04 TipsterTrickster
 9:12.81 Lewis
 9:15.60 sam596
10:12.63 InlandEmpireCuber
14:15.27 Jacck

*Contest results*

1240 cubeshepherd
1233 Sean Hartman
1132 thecubingwizard
1041 Martin Fronescu
989 ichcubegern
978 OriginalUsername
885 Cuberstache
866 G2013
823 mihnea3000
792 Arnav Arora
785 Khairur Rachim
767 Marcus Siu
746 abunickabhi
744 jancsi02
727 DhruvA
713 TipsterTrickster
670 turtwig
662 T1_M0
661 tdm
658 obelisk477
649 Jscuber
646 MCuber
641 sigalig
640  Parker Z
613 trippptrs
612 BradenTheMagician
597 applezfall
591 AidanNoogie
591 xyzzy
585 Glomnipotent
584 MattP98
583 Jonsa87
581 Ethan Horspool
540 2017LAMB06
525 sam596
525 mrjames113083
515 [email protected]
506 Lykos
503 dhafin
498 OJ Cubing
486 Ianwubby
482 asacuber
470 CornerCutter
468 tolgakantarci
453 swankfukinc
436 ican97
435 NarenRameshB
432 buzzteam4
425 oskarinn
420 speedcuber71
416 redoxxy
404 PixelWizard
401 Mike Hughey
400 lejitcuber
393 leudcfa
393 Josh5271
386 tigermaxi
381 [email protected]
377 PotatoesAreUs
372 Emir Yusuf
360 yannicwaser24
357 JMHCubed
352 NathanaelCubes
343 Mcuber5
338 InlandEmpireCuber
338 cuber3141592
331 DGCubes
317 Jacck
315 SoundBalloon
313 NoProblemCubing
305 MartinN13
301 typeman5
294 Bubbagrub
288 RobinCube
280 ComputerGuy365
272 BMcCl1
269 Jami Viljanen
265 Keenan Johnson
264 scylla
259 Keroma12
258 MatsBergsten
256 miasponseller
254 Aryan
251 Bogdan
250 bacyril
235 Competition Cuber
235 Elysian_Hunter
231 E-Cuber
231 Squanfan
228 yghklvn
227 Kit Clement
227 kbrune
225 Rubiksdude4144
224 topppits
223 Tx789
223 Deri Nata Wijaya
209 whatshisbucket
205 hotufos
203 bugybunny
201 Lewis
195 James Behrle
192 epride17
177 elimescube
171 Oatch
159 DumplingMaster
158 kumato
157 Corner Twist Cubing
150 GTregay
146 SpartanSailor
144 Aerospry
142 Moonwink Cuber
132 Mdcuber
131 Reprobate
131 The Blockhead
131 SuperCheese
128 AhmetYG
126 Mackenzie Dy
124 RyuKagamine
121 One Wheel
118 muchacho
107 吴嘉顺
106 Duncan Bannon
105 theos
105 Avinash
103 dschieses
101 gavinz
100 GenTheThief
95 oliviervlcube
93 speedcube.insta
91 dnguyen2204
89 Thom S.
87 Ali161102
83 Moreno van Rooijen
83 Kris Gonnella
81 thunderbell cuber
78 pinser
76 Petri Krzywacki
73 WillyTheWizard
69 Teemu
69 Theo Leinad
67 Underwatercuber
63 Koala Cubes
59 Sixstringcal
59 ryder.graydon
57 the super cuber
56 glen
53 Lumej
49 Dhruva Shaw
40 jaysammey777
36 campos20
35 Lili Martin
33 mutlu ozcelebi
25 audiophile121
13 ILikeCubes
8 FireCuber
7 CubingIsAwesome
5 keebruce
5 Koustubh2006
4 Shadowjockey


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Another week, another competition with weird FMC results.


OK, all of your observations regarding FMC DNF:s are true. Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem . Checking all xyzzy:s findings is bigger


Thank you very much. I was just looking at the FMC results that @xyzzy found to be wrong and as I was looking I noticed that @CuberStache results would technically be a DNF because the notation that he has does solve the cube but he did a z2 before the rest of the moves and he used yellow on top and used that as the U face, instead of using it as the D face. He even says that doe not practice FMC much at all, so he is probably not filmier with writing down the notation, so I do not want to find fault with him, but it is just something that I noticed. 

I am sure that it was just a mistake (which you know like I did in my first week of so of competing in FMC), but since xyzzy was on a streak of finding all the DNF's I thought that I would at least mention this and bring it to your attention. 

Here is his solution:

z2 R D2 F' B' U R' D // 2x2x2
U2 L U L' U' L // 2x2x3
B U2 B' U' // F2L-1
B2 x' F' U F U' F R' F' R // F2L + EO
F' U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F2 // COLL
U' F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2 // PLL 

Final solution 45: z2 R D2 F' B' U R' D U2 L U L' U' L B U2 B' U' B2 x' F' U F U' F R' F' R F' U2 F' D' F U2 F' D F2 U' F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2

One move off of overall PB; don't practice FMC at all lol. Usually, I just use ZZ, but this time I went for the 2x2x2.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I was just looking at the FMC results that @xyzzy found to be wrong and as I was looking I noticed that @CuberStache results would technically be a DNF because the notation that he has does solve the cube but he did a z2



I am very bad at FMC, both competing and knowing the rules. But as far as I know you are allowed cube rotations (x, y, z and xyz' and xyz2).
Each rotation counts as 0 moves. If I am wrong, correct me anyone who knows better.

WCA regulations regarding FMC:

E2c) At 60 minutes, each competitor must give the judge a legibly written solution with the competitor's name, using the notation defined for Outer Block Turn Metric (described in Regulation 12a). Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
E2d) The length of the solution is calculated in Outer Block Turn Metric (see Regulation 12a).
E2d1) The competitor is permitted a maximum solution length of 80 (moves and rotations).


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I am very bad at FMC, both competing and knowing the rules. But as far as I know you are allowed cube rotations (x, y, z and xyz' and xyz2).
> Each rotation counts as 0 moves. If I am wrong, correct me anyone who knows better.
> 
> WCA regulations regarding FMC:
> ...


As far as I know you are right in that you are allowed to use rotations, but you still have to keep the notation for the correct side (meaning the U face is still a U, D=D etc, even if you do a rotation). So @CuberStache 1st move should be a L' instead of the R because the Orange face is L/L' in FMC notation. So although the solution solves the cube the notation is not quite right for FMC.
If I am wrong please let me know, but I have heard (and always try to make sure I do) is write the solution with a fixed notation.


----------



## xyzzy (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> As far as I know you are right in that you are allowed to use rotations, but you still have to keep the notation for the correct side (meaning the U face is still a U, D=D etc, even if you do a rotation). So @CuberStache 1st move should be a L' instead of the R because the Orange face is L/L' in FMC notation. So although the solution solves the cube the notation is not quite right for FMC.
> If I am wrong please let me know, but I have heard (and always try to make sure I do) is write the solution with a fixed notation.


L means the left face, not necessarily orange. If the cube has been rotated at some point, then an L move could be for some face other than the orange one. (Likewise for the other faces/moves.)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> L means the left face, not necessarily orange. If the cube has been rotated at some point, then an L move could be for some face other than the orange one. (Likewise for the other faces/moves.)


So in other words what you are saying is that if I were to do a rotation during a FMC solve then the result would still count even if I rotate the cube? Because I watched Speedcubereviews on FMC and he says that no matter what way you hold the cube you still have to do L for the orange side etc, since you are supposed to scramble the cube like in WCA with white on top and green in front, and therefore each side has a position. 
Please let me know if I am missing something but I am pretty certain that in FMC the orange side will always be L/L' etc.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

If you were allowed cube rotations but still had to write L for the side that were scrambled as left
(usually orange) then what would the point be with them? The rotations are allowed so you can write your
algs from the side you know them. (still not 100% sure).


----------



## xyzzy (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> So in other words what you are saying is that if I were to do a rotation during a FMC solve then the result would still count even if I rotate the cube? Because I watched Speedcubereviews on FMC and he says that no matter what way you hold the cube you still have to do L for the orange side etc, since you are supposed to scramble the cube like in WCA with white on top and green in front, and therefore each side has a position.


Yes, rotations are in fact allowed. The "U = white, D = yellow, etc." rule applies _only if_ the solution has no rotations, and I'm assuming the SpeedCubeReview guide also tells you not to do any rotations.

(also!! some people use the same orientation as whatever they use for BLD, which often is not white-top green-front, so even the "U = white, etc." rule doesn't apply for those people)


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Yes, rotations are in fact allowed. The "U = white, D = yellow, etc." rule applies _only if_ the solution has no rotations, and I'm assuming the SpeedCubeReview guide also tells you not to do any rotations.
> 
> (also!! some people use the same orientation as whatever they use for BLD, which often is not white-top green-front, so even the "U = white, etc." rule doesn't apply for those people)


I think that I am beginning to understand what you are saying, but I am still a little confused on a few matters, namely: If during the middle of a solve I do a x' then the new face is F and not the face previously Right? 
Or in other words, If I have everything solved except for the last layer, but the last layer is on the D face, then am I allowed to do a z2 then the OLL alg in the notation that I know that OLL (such as R U R' U' etc. for the T-perm)? 

If that is all the case then I sincerely apologize for my error in thinking that you have to keep the orientation in the way that you scramble the cube. Thank you very much for helping me understand this all and for you patience, I do appreciate it. Also, I can be pretty dumb at times for not being able to understand something that is really simple, but I do appreciate your help with it all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

Time for the cubicle.us gift car lottery: winner this week is number 67 and that is...

*DGCubes!! Congratulations!*


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 22, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Time for the cubicle.us gift car lottery: winner this week is number 67 and that is...
> 
> *DGCubes!! Congratulations!*


But... he's sponsored by Cubedepot.


----------



## bubbagrub (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I think that I am beginning to understand what you are saying, but I am still a little confused on a few matters, namely: If during the middle of a solve I do a x' then the new face is F and not the face previously Right?
> Or in other words, If I have everything solved except for the last layer, but the last layer is on the D face, then am I allowed to do a z2 then the OLL alg in the notation that I know that OLL (such as R U R' U' etc. for the T-perm)?
> 
> If that is all the case then I sincerely apologize for my error in thinking that you have to keep the orientation in the way that you scramble the cube. Thank you very much for helping me understand this all and for you patience, I do appreciate it. Also, I do be pretty dumb at times for not being able to understand something that is really simple, but I do appreciate your help with it all.


You're not dumb, but yes, you were mistaken. You can include rotations in FMC solutions, and they count as zero moves. If you do y2 from WCA scrambling orientation then F becomes blue, R becomes orange, etc. This is part of why it's highly recommended not to write rotations into your solution, because it can be confusing. But that's just advice, not a rule.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

bubbagrub said:


> You're not dumb, but yes, you were mistaken. You can include rotations in FMC solutions, and they count as zero moves. If you do y2 from WCA scrambling orientation then F becomes blue, R becomes orange, etc. This is part of why it's highly recommended not to write rotations into your solution, because it can be confusing. But that's just advice, not a rule.


I see and thank you very much for explaining that. I think that I might be using that every now and then instead of what I have been doing which is doing algs with green as the front face etc. even OLL algs that start in the B face (meaning that instead of doing R U R' U" etc for a T-perm I have been doing something like L U L' U' it that alg starts in the B face).

Thank you all again for your help and for correcting me in all of this. I do sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 22, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> But... he's sponsored by Cubedepot.


Tell me something more I don't know .
Then perhaps he will not want the gift card, ok...?


----------

